# what did u get



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

what did u get at the B.R.A.S. show if u went ill post pics of my corn in abit.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i got a female brb, shes foreign blood apparently, bred from a zoo in russia. shes absolutely stunning, about 4-5 months old id hazard a guess and has the nicest sheen that ive ever seen in a brb, i couldnt resist it!

was either that or a male blood python which was a wee bit snappy so i decided against him, and the brb was far too nice to pass up. there was a woman watching me while i was handling it, then came back as i was boxing her back up to see if she was still for sale, which she wasnt hehe  

will post pics eventually lol, will have to steal the missus camera again.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

1) thanks nige
2) i need to think of a neme for her so if u have any suggestions


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

she is now called Lakeisha-it means favourite one


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

cool, nice to hear it Gillsboy m8!


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

cool name great snake top marks all round!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

mexican black kingsnake pair
a very nice atb
a het albino radiated rat
bullsnake
2 ratsnakes
a frog


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

rankindude, did you get that big bull snake that was in the middle somewhere? i did think about it, but he sounded angry as @#%! so i decided against it.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

nattyb said:


> cool name great snake top marks all round!


thanks


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

it was only narky in the box as his cage was sodden and once out was very tame
i was handling it outside the place lol
lee


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

atb,radiated rats and a bull?dude do you like your fingers :wink:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

if i knew what any of you looked like i would have said hello*reminds self to check gallery before next time* 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

lol, he was a beauty. i was going to get him, but was a bit too big for what i was after, i didnt have a big enough viv for him at home 
but the hissing at me did make me laugh, hope hes a big softy really for you mate.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you were busy then lee?
lol


----------

